
Google Photos Now Has Stories - ishikawa
https://support.google.com/photos/thread/14212451?hl=en
======
Porthos9K
That's nice, but since they threw Google Reader and Google+ under the bus I
refuse to use Google for anything other than search.

~~~
dawg-
Surprise! They may have tanked Google+ on the face of things, but they are
slowly morphing all of their services into a huge distributed version of the
same thing. Combine Google Contacts, Messaging, Gmail, Hangouts, Duo, Photos,
News, Maps, Shopping, Calendar, everything on Youtube...all unified by your
contacts list. It all looks an awful lot like social networking, it's just
slightly more distributed.

~~~
Porthos9K
I might have cared back in 2012. Now I just want to see Google get the
antitrust hammer good and hard. Same with Facebook, Amazon, Microsoft, Apple,
Disney, Comcast, Viacom, ConAgra, Cargill, and every other US megacorp.

~~~
dawg-
They will get the hammer eventually. But I'm fine with how it has gone so far.
Regulation goes in a cycle - someone finds a way to dominate a market with
questionable behavior, then regulators crack down. Then it happens again and
again and again. They have done some shitty things. But Google has also
functioned as the 21st century Bell Labs, complete with the communications
monopoly and everything.

------
meerita
Stories != Memories. The feature I tested it shows your past pictures. Not
bad. Very Similar to Facebook.

